# Weird Headlight Problem



## 93sr20det (May 12, 2003)

When i have my headlights on the drivers side will be on. if i hit the high beams the drivers side will go off and the passenger high beam will go on any idea's? oh and i have checked all the fuses and stuff like that


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well check your bulbs first it might be that one bulb high beam dosent work and the other the low beam dosent work. i had that problem


----------



## 93sr20det (May 12, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> well check your bulbs first it might be that one bulb high beam dosent work and the other the low beam dosent work. i had that problem


replaced both lamps with working lights off another car


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

my 240sx has pop up headlights, if urs does, sounds like ur relay inside the steering wheel is broken. i would switch to highbeams and they would cut off. took colum off and the internal switch was burnt out. check for one at a junk yard.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

all 240's come with pop up lights unless someone does the east bear conversion or the silvia conversion


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

not the newer 240sx's


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

89-94 240's come w/ pop ups


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

240sxbegginer said:


> not the newer 240sx's


 everyone knows that (hope =/ )


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, and if you new dat, dis is the 89-94 240 section, not da 95-98...duh...but, yea, it might be your colum switch is burnt, happened to me with my old beater(a honda, no doubt)


----------

